# Square Enix CEO teases new JRPG for consoles



## Krory (Mar 17, 2015)

> Square Enix president and CEO Yosuke Matsuda has teased (via Nikkei Trendy) some pretty exciting things for the coming fiscal year.
> 
> The report has the Square Enix boss teasing a ?considerable amount of high-end games? for the publisher in fiscal 2015, as well as a Japanese RPG surprise. ?In fiscal 2015, I think we have a staggering number of high-end games from both inside and outside Japan.? Matsuda said to Nikkei. ?Beginning with Final Fantasy XV, we?ll be revealing some news for Japanese RPGs.?
> 
> Matsuda elaborated, ?I think we?ll have a surprise, as well,? but he went a bit further to say he?s specifically talking about a ?Japanese RPG for home game consoles.? Matsuda also teased that Square Enix?s resolution for this fiscal year is full of surprises.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2015)

New Parasite Eve


----------



## Enclave (Mar 18, 2015)

Dragon Quest is an obvious game that's going to be announced soon.  We already know it's being made and is for home consoles, just there hasn't been an official announcement yet.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 18, 2015)

Gee, I sure hope they aren't terrible retreads of familiar territory!


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Gee, I sure hope they aren't terrible retreads of familiar territory!



You mean like all JRPGs?


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 25, 2015)

Well finally, tired of western shit seeping in every crack.

But then again, this is SE we're talking about. And they just buttfucked tri-Ace too.


----------



## Griever (Apr 1, 2015)

Get them games over to steam and i'll be happy.... and surprised.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Apr 2, 2015)

Griever said:


> Get them games over to steam and i'll be happy.... and surprised.



Give it a year after its console release.


----------

